# Hacking Software



## J.F.R.

It has come to my attention that users in DMI2 area are using Hacking Software to grab all available open blocks...........

I cannot confirm this 100%, but was told by a credible source this is Happening and might be the reason many Flex Drivers have not been able to grab a block recently.........


----------



## Dreadth

I have seen an actual video of this happening . it's a add-on hacking app but I have seen the app refresh the Amazon flex app and when "schedule open block" appears, the hacking app picks up the block. It does it very quick. The video shows about 7 phones on a table automatically refreshing until a block pops out and the app grabs it. I think Amazon has to step up their game because this is really disappointing.


----------



## gaj

I would think they would be able to detect this, if you are refreshing your app 20 times a second that should be a clue... 

g


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I've always said that there has to be a way to do this and obviously someone has. 
Hey M......is there a way to see the video online or did you see it in private?

Amazon MIGHT be able to detect a script running but as far as I know it isn't against the terms and conditions. If you can create a script/program to do the refreshing and grabbing it's completely acceptable. Someone had to create, pay for it etc......yeh, they have an advantage but it's not against the "rules" so to speak.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

And additionally.......while it may be completely possible and in fact true that this is happening, the real reason we are not getting blocks is because of the onboarding and white van period. Any of you drivers who have gotten blocks in the last 2 weeks or so can probably attest to the parking lot full of white vans and new faces.

I doubt they just created the script/software in the past week or 2 and 1 driver/phone can only grab 1 block at a time.
The last 2-3 weeks there are only 1-2 blocks released each night and the norm is 6 blocks. So, fewer blocks available to flex drivers. As we all also know, when doing the "grab" you aren't going to get the 10 or 10:30, you have to "grab" the later blocks. So, this has been going on since i've been doing it.


----------



## limepro

Miami is full of people using it, I can point you right to the person that programmed it too. Amazon knows and are working on fixing it and a reason to drop the blatant users. Every time a new update is released 3 days later the old version should become inactive, it is easy enough to do and the app already checks the version so even easier to do.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

limepro said:


> Miami is full of people using it, I can point you right to the person that programmed it too. Amazon knows and are working on fixing it and a reason to drop the blatant users. Every time a new update is released 3 days later the old version should become inactive, it is easy enough to do and the app already checks the version so even easier to do.


 I would certainly like to know how to check it out see what the cost and update ability is. WTF....nothing to lose as far as I'm concerned. PM or post here, your choice if you want to let the cat out of the bag! 
They can't do anything about it right now because they don't have any ability too. They would have to update the terms and conditions again and i'm sure they could......why don't they!? My guess is because mainly the only thing this script is doing is automating the process(human) we all do.....refreshing and selecting an option. It's not altering the software.

We all refresh the script as fast as humanly possible already so refresh script will never be a problem. Amazon created that "game". It actually kind of makes this type of app/software not a big problem because of how they release blocks. Limited advantage.

I did a bit of research to find an "out of the box" solution like "if this then that" app but nothing I found can refresh an app/screen. Otherwise, would do it in a heartbeat or been doing it.


----------



## FlexDriver

This App setup for grabbing blocks will not going to last longer, I was talking to a friend he is programmer he said that they have to change the system to assign blocks to each individual on availability of the driver either on daily basis or just like any other rideshare company "as and when required". This setup has lot of flows as younger crowd are good and fast on their cell cellphones as compared to middle aged group of people. Secondly, how many people can afford really good WiFi and fast processors phones which cost $500-1000.


----------



## miauber1x831

Dreadth said:


> I have seen an actual video of this happening . it's a add-on hacking app but I have seen the app refresh the Amazon flex app and when "schedule open block" appears, the hacking app picks up the block. It does it very quick. The video shows about 7 phones on a table automatically refreshing until a block pops out and the app grabs it. I think Amazon has to step up their game because this is really disappointing.


I wasn't aware this was going on. Really pisses me off since it's been impossible to pick up any blocks at all lately.


----------



## J.F.R.

limepro said:


> Miami is full of people using it, I can point you right to the person that programmed it too. Amazon knows and are working on fixing it and a reason to drop the blatant users. Every time a new update is released 3 days later the old version should become inactive, it is easy enough to do and the app already checks the version so even easier to do.


Thank you for the confirmation......
Also to CarmenFlexDrive my initial post stated that any and all "Available" blocks are being eaten up by users using this program... It's a shame and as another user stated the way Amazon assigns blocks in this manner was the reason for this to even happen.

Haven't worked in a week, hopefully some other things I have signed up come to fruition soon......
Peace


----------



## limepro

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I would certainly like to know how to check it out see what the cost and update ability is. WTF....nothing to lose as far as I'm concerned. PM or post here, your choice if you want to let the cat out of the bag!
> They can't do anything about it right now because they don't have any ability too. They would have to update the terms and conditions again and i'm sure they could......why don't they!? My guess is because mainly the only thing this script is doing is automating the process(human) we all do.....refreshing and selecting an option. It's not altering the software.
> 
> We all refresh the script as fast as humanly possible already so refresh script will never be a problem. Amazon created that "game". It actually kind of makes this type of app/software not a big problem because of how they release blocks. Limited advantage.
> 
> I did a bit of research to find an "out of the box" solution like "if this then that" app but nothing I found can refresh an app/screen. Otherwise, would do it in a heartbeat or been doing it.


I haven't seen it first hand but have overheard conversations from the guy who I suspect made it with another person to cool it because amazon is catching onto them. I'm not a rafter so I'm not in the loop though and my Spanish isn't great.


----------



## limepro

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I would certainly like to know how to check it out see what the cost and update ability is. WTF....nothing to lose as far as I'm concerned. PM or post here, your choice if you want to let the cat out of the bag!
> They can't do anything about it right now because they don't have any ability too. They would have to update the terms and conditions again and i'm sure they could......why don't they!? My guess is because mainly the only thing this script is doing is automating the process(human) we all do.....refreshing and selecting an option. It's not altering the software.
> 
> We all refresh the script as fast as humanly possible already so refresh script will never be a problem. Amazon created that "game". It actually kind of makes this type of app/software not a big problem because of how they release blocks. Limited advantage.
> 
> I did a bit of research to find an "out of the box" solution like "if this then that" app but nothing I found can refresh an app/screen. Otherwise, would do it in a heartbeat or been doing it.


Read section 8A of the new terms.

"You may not cause or launch any programs or scripts for the purpose of surveying, *manipulating *or data mining any portion of the licensed material..."


----------



## Flex89




----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> Also to CarmenFlexDrive my initial post stated that any and all "Available" blocks are being eaten up by users using this program... It's a shame and as another user stated the way Amazon assigns blocks in this manner was the reason for this to even happen.


 Not sure what you mean by that? But if you're now stating that you KNOW FOR SURE that all blocks are being eaten up by people using this program, you're ABSOLUTELY wrong! Just because they are using a program doesn't make it so. As well this has ZERO to do with less blocks being released. So, one has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

limepro said:


> Read section 8A of the new terms.
> 
> "You may not cause or launch any programs or scripts for the purpose of surveying, *manipulating *or data mining any portion of the licensed material..."


 That section say's specifically "data mining, surveying or manipulating". This "hack" program is NOT doing ANY of that.....can we all agree to that?
This hack is "automating" a process.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Flex89 said:


>


 As you'll notice when watching the video....only one phone grabbed a block. Again, a human has just as much chance to "grab" as this program. So, while an advantage it's not taking all the blocks.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> That section say's specifically "data mining". This "hack" program is NOT data mining.....can we all agree to that?
> This hack is "automating" a process.


"surveying, manipulating or data mining any portion of the licensed material"

I would think it falls under manipulation.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> As you'll notice when watching the video....only one phone grabbed a block. Again, a human has just as much chance to "grab" as this program. So, while an advantage it's not taking all the blocks.


What?? A human does not have just as much of a chance as the program. Clearly the script gives a huge advantage, so a human has MUCH LESS of a chance.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> "surveying, manipulating or data mining any portion of the licensed material"
> 
> I would think it falls under manipulation.


Well, I guess we all don't agree. But i'll say again....this software is not "manipulating any licensed material".


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> What?? A human does not have just as much of a chance as the program. Clearly the script gives a huge advantage, so a human has MUCH LESS of a chance.


 Sure it does....it's all timing. If I refreshed at the right time I can still grab the block. I did say the script has an "advantage".


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Sure it does....it's all timing. If I refreshed at the right time I can still grab the block. I did say the script has an "advantage".


Yeah, the script is able to refresh the app much quicker than any human could, giving them much higher of a chance at grabbing a block. Not sure what we're arguing over. I guess it's just semantics, but clearly a human does not have the same chance as the program.


----------



## JakeFlexmiami8

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> As you'll notice when watching the video....only one phone grabbed a block. Again, a human has just as much chance to "grab" as this program. So, while an advantage it's not taking all the blocks.


The one phone that had a block, that phone was prime now you can tell by the address. I zoomed in on the phones the time was approx 1045pm!?.
It's ridiculous there's always some one that screws it up for everyone!!


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well, I guess we all don't agree. But i'll say again....this software is not "manipulating any licensed material".


The "licensed material" is the app. The block scheduling is a "portion" of that. I think the script clearly falls under manipulation.


----------



## Dreadth

I hope this people get banned!!! Some of us wait until 10PM to pick up a shift and these assholes are always getting a block.


----------



## Dreadth

And they are probably the reason why packages are going to the white vans....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> Yeah, the script is able to refresh the app much quicker than any human could, giving them much higher of a chance at grabbing a block. Not sure what we're arguing over. I guess it's just semantics, but clearly a human does not have the same chance as the program.


 Ok...i'll give you that the software has a better chance. But as you know and I know, you've gotten a block in the last day or so, dreadth has as we have spoken and so have others. So, obviously the script DOES NOT always win! 
And one other thing to think about.....this didn't just happen and this script has been around for some time now.

Watch for the 1st......you'll be grabbing blocks just like you used to! 
Ok....maybe i'll eat those words but i'm confident in what I say.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> The "licensed material" is the app. The block scheduling is a "portion" of that. I think the script clearly falls under manipulation.


 The amazon flex app is mostly open source. Which parts are proprietary if any? That I have no clue and 99.9% won't.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

JakeFlexmiami8 said:


> The one phone that had a block, that phone was prime now you can tell by the address. I zoomed in on the phones the time was approx 1045pm!?.
> It's ridiculous there's always some one that screws it up for everyone!!


 If amazon knows about this they could easily deactivate the people using it. Again I will argue they cannot. This is why amazon keeps manipulating the process a little to thwart the efforts instead of deactivating. And let's face it, people get deactivate for much less.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

This thread got HOT all the sudden! I like it! Love a good discussion.....


Keep in mind i'm not angry or pissed off at anybody, I simply like to hash out shit like this and yeah, once in a while someone will get their feelings hurt. But we're all big boys and girls so you'll get over it!


----------



## Dreadth

I agree that I have been picking up blocks lately but it still a disadvantage to the other people that are really trying to work or make a living. If it would not be for this program, other people will at least work. But its the same faces at the warehouse every morning. I think Amazon should implement a number input code. And you have to be quick to input to successively complete the block process have a block the next morning.


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Not sure what you mean by that? But if you're now stating that you KNOW FOR SURE that all blocks are being eaten up by people using this program, you're ABSOLUTELY wrong! Just because they are using a program doesn't make it so. As well this has ZERO to do with less blocks being released. So, one has nothing to do with the other.


You would think you have something to do with this by the way you're defending this hack software......... Honestly speaking maybe not all available blocks are being grabbed using this program, but defitnely places most people at a disadvantage that do not have it and ultimately the users of this program feel it's better than refreshing manually...........

Hopefully Amazon finds a way to ban the users who created this and use this application. Nothing good comes of this and realistically causes many problems for others..... Regardless, I'm at Peace


----------



## Dreadth

And kudos to the guy that uploaded the video on youtube. He wants to make that money. I can tell!!! And so am I. I hope Amazon pays attention to this video and implement counter measures.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Dreadth said:


> I agree that I have been picking up blocks lately but it still a disadvantage to the other people that are really trying to work or make a living. If it would not be for this program, other people will at least work. But its the same faces at the warehouse every morning. I think Amazon should implement a number input code. And you have to be quick to input to successively complete the block process have a block the next morning.


 Well M you know the boat i'm in.....the same as you, miamiuber and J.F.R etc......we're all struggling to get blocks right now. So, i'm in the same camp. I haven't been able to grab a block in a long time so i'm frustrated like the rest of you.


----------



## Dreadth

I can say CarmenFlexDriver is not one of these people that have the program. I can vouch for him. I know this does not mean much since none know of each other except if you present yourself. Also, CarmenFlexDriver was giving his opinion. Nothing more. Thats why forums are invented.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> You would think you have something to do with this by the way you're defending this hack software......... Honestly speaking maybe not all available blocks are being grabbed using this program, but defitnely places most people at a disadvantage that do not have it and ultimately the users of this program feel it's better than refreshing manually...........
> 
> Hopefully Amazon finds a way to ban the users who created this and use this application. Nothing good comes of this and realistically causes many problems for others..... Regardless, I'm at Peace


 You really don't know the difference between defending and making points? I think you and I have been here before. You get offended and can't make a good argument so you make some nonsense statement.

Yeh.....i'm running the software, that's why I haven't worked in weeks. Ask Dreadth if you want a confirmation on that!


----------



## JakeFlexmiami8

At least we're shining some light on this 
Their not in the dark alley way no more.. 
one of them is going to slip and when they do that whole ship is going down, that's when I push their hands off with my foot..


----------



## Dreadth

Exactly my point. Why would CarmenFlexDriver say he hasnt been picking up blocks but has the program on his phone. Makes no sense. Gentleman and ladies(just in case) its been a frustrating week, we have been "robbed" of our money. Hopefully, Amazon gets better at their programming and find these culprits and bans them. Good riddance!!! They probably are the ones that return on every block a couple of packages to look for seconds.


----------



## Dreadth

@ Jakeflexmiami8 Lmao


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

That was good timing M......now they're going to think me and you are colluding(sc) like Hillary and the FBI!


----------



## Dreadth

CarmenFlexDriver Your probably right. But I have no issue showing my phone to anybody that doubts me. I have no program to get blocks. I do it the old fashion way, 10pm a cell phone with internet data and my finger.


----------



## soypana

Flex89 said:


>


That's just a keyboard macro recorder... it's very easy to do. 
Human fingers are faster than a macro recorder lol so it's kinda useless.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

soypana said:


> That's just a keyboard macro recorder... it's very easy to do.
> Human fingers are faster than a macro recorder lol so it's kinda useless.


 There ya' go......someone who can explain it a little better. It's simply automating what we do already. And you're right, the refreshing doesn't seem that fast. I can refresh just hitting my phones "home" button, app, home button, app faster than it's showing in the video. The advantage is you put your phone down and let it do the work for you without feeling like a F'in crack addict!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

What we need is a newly onboarded Miami gardens driver to post their current block grabbing ability.
What that will show? It can show if they are able to grab blocks that the hack script is not that important. Meaning that new drivers are getting priority.....as well as white van drivers.....and us "veterans" of which most guys posting here are, cannot. There's a reason for that and it's been heavily discussed in these forums before.
Of course this newbie will have to display his/her knowledge ability of block grabbing as we all know it takes a little practice.


----------



## limepro

soypana said:


> That's just a keyboard macro recorder... it's very easy to do.
> Human fingers are faster than a macro recorder lol so it's kinda useless.


I think it's more than a macro recorder l, otherwise the people running this would need to be there to grab the block. What this would help with is when the rest of us are sleeping this bot can be up continuously fishing. I have seen people with the same block on 2 different phones for 2 different accounts. It is hard enough to get it on 1 phone but to get it twice, I don't think so. If you are prime now in Miami, the skinny girl with glasses 100% uses it and the guy that gave it to her *****ed at her yesterday because she makes it obvious.


----------



## miauber1x831

soypana said:


> That's just a keyboard macro recorder... it's very easy to do.
> Human fingers are faster than a macro recorder lol so it's kinda useless.


Even if what you say is true, it would still be very useful. As limepro said, you could leave it running overnight when you're sleeping. Or even just to take the place of doing it manually during the day, it would save me from developing carpal tunnel and turning into a zombie.


----------



## miauber1x831

Dreadth said:


> CarmenFlexDriver Your probably right. But I have no issue showing my phone to anybody that doubts me. I have no program to get blocks. I do it the old fashion way, 10pm a cell phone with internet data and my finger.


You've been able to get a block at the 10pm drop recently? I've been able to get 1 block in the past week, and it was by refreshing my phone like a maniac in the morning and then pouncing on an open block that required me to get to the warehouse within 20 minutes.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> You've been able to get a block at the 10pm drop recently? I've been able to get 1 block in the past week, and it was by refreshing my phone like a maniac in the morning and then pouncing on an open block that required me to get to the warehouse within 20 minutes.


 I'm pretty sure he is fishing for his blocks during the day like you. But as you know and we've all confirmed, there has only 1 or 2 blocks released at 10pm for weeks now which creates a LOT of block hungry drivers during the day. That is what is making fishing so hard right now. You have to be at the warehouse or VERY close.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I downloaded a couple of android macro tools and a macro recorder. Seems pretty simple to do and can easily be done. Recorders require root so can't do the full process but auto refresh seems a very simple possibility. I'm going to work on it see if I can get a scrip to auto refresh without root.
If you have root you can create the whole process I believe without being a programmer.....at least it appears that way?


----------



## uberbomber

soypana said:


> That's just a keyboard macro recorder... it's very easy to do.
> Human fingers are faster than a macro recorder lol so it's kinda useless.


Soypana is correct in that a human is still faster and it's easy to do.


----------



## Bygosh

Don't you have to have a rooted phone to run macros?

I know for sure rooted phones are banned.


----------



## FlexDriver

Bygosh said:


> Don't you have to have a rooted phone to run macros?
> 
> I know for sure rooted phones are banned.


Hit or Miss though, works on most of the apps
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.amphoras.hidemyroot&hl=en


----------



## uberbomber

You can still use rooted phones with the app. The workaround was posted in another thread a few months back, I believe.


----------



## sofla11

uberbomber said:


> Soypana is correct in that a human is still faster and it's easy to do.


Unless you have 8 phones running at the same time


----------



## sofla11

limepro said:


> I think it's more than a macro recorder l, otherwise the people running this would need to be there to grab the block. What this would help with is when the rest of us are sleeping this bot can be up continuously fishing. I have seen people with the same block on 2 different phones for 2 different accounts. It is hard enough to get it on 1 phone but to get it twice, I don't think so. If you are prime now in Miami, the skinny girl with glasses 100% uses it and the guy that gave it to her *****ed at her yesterday because she makes it obvious.


So a quick google search of the video poster's user name leads back to a guy in North Miami Beach. Surprise, surprise. I don't recognize him though.


----------



## uberbomber

sofla11 said:


> Unless you have 8 phones running at the same time


This is where the majority of people fail


----------



## UTX1

uberbomber said:


> This is where the majority of people fail


ya' you need at least 8 to 10 phones. Make sure you create an account for everybody you live with
and just to be sure, sign up everybody you know if there's even a chance they'll go along with the plan.

At least that's what I've heard from a friend of a friend .
Nobody here on this fine forum would ever stoop so low....
I myself am an angel. Most of us are. That's why the world is perfect.


----------



## UTX1




----------



## konoplya

one thing about that video is that each phone has to be under a different account. because if you grab a block with your account, even if you had another phone with the app installed under your name, that block would be there in the app. so i doubt its one person grabbing all those blocks.


----------



## FlexDriver

UTX1 said:


>


Isn't that the same bottle and glass shown in that hacking video @ 0:18??


----------



## FlexDriver

konoplya said:


> one thing about that video is that each phone has to be under a different account. because if you grab a block with your account, even if you had another phone with the app installed under your name, that block would be there in the app. so i doubt its one person grabbing all those blocks.


Don't you hear different sounds in the background of 10 different people??


----------



## konoplya

FlexDriver said:


> Don't you hear different sounds in the background of 10 different people??


i was referring to someone earlier that said one person is getting all the blocks.


----------



## miauber1x831

FlexDriver said:


> Don't you hear different sounds in the background of 10 different people??


I'm pretty sure it's 9 people.


----------



## FlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 9 people.


lol!


----------



## Sweitzeram

This isn't a hack. . You can do this same thing with one app that is available in the Google play Store . This video does not show them picking up blocks just refreshing the screen .


----------



## Sweitzeram

Here's a hint... Make your screen go to sleep after 1 second of inactivity and then tell it to automatically unlock when it thinks it's not in your pocket using the proximity sensor.


----------



## Sweitzeram

You'll still need to be watching your phone to snag the block . . This loop hole just automates the manual refreshing . .


----------



## Sweitzeram

Seriously.. You really think someone who is talented enough to make an actual "hack " needs to worry about picking up flex shifts that they still need to show up for and deliver? They'd developed script to pay them and not do anything . .


----------



## Bygosh

Does it grab the block too? 

I'm not sure how long your phone is going to last if it's refreshing 10,000 times a day.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Sweitzeram said:


> You'll still need to be watching your phone to snag the block . . This loop hole just automates the manual refreshing . .


 No...it's doing the whole process from refreshing to grabbing a block. To see it look at the far right phone and you'll see it grabs a block. You're right that it can be done with simple apps available in google play, but a rooted phone is needed to create the "routine". Don't know if a rooted phone is needed to actually run the "routine" though?



Bygosh said:


> Does it grab the block too?
> 
> I'm not sure how long your phone is going to last if it's refreshing 10,000 times a day.


Yep......again, watch the far right phone in video. The least of their worries is the phone dying, which is a simple problem to fix.....plug your phone in! 
If i'm fishing I have to refresh my phone an ungodly amount of times, so, it's all the same.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Ok.....gave up on the auto refresh.....won't work very well if you just have a "refresh routine" as what happens when the "schedule open blocks" button shows up? Needs to be able to do the whole process from refreshing, hit open blocks button and accept a block.


----------



## detsoob

No phone grabbed a block on vid.

If you put the vid from the beginning the phone all the way to the right already had TWO blocks before the vid started. The one he grabbed probably at 10pm because the vid time on the phones show 10:41-10:42pm and the other block was assigned. If you look at the bottom of the phone on the right there are two dots or pages.

Also they did this on the week of 22nd-27th because the phone that shows the calendar refresh still shows the dots for the 30th & 31st. On Friday they gave out the blocks for the week and those dots disappeared.

It looks like they had a get together you see all the drinks and Chips/dip by the phones and you can hear music and a lot of people taking in the background but the one you can understand is saying..... We are ready..we are ready and the other guy is complaining about the white bar on the bottom first phone that gets him confused thinking he grabbed a block her we go... here we go they call someone a nickname Maracucho they are Venezuelan. They also said Santiago and T-Mobile.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yeh, looks like you're right. The blocks were there and it has 2 scheduled. Well if that is the case and it's just after the 10pm grab it just goes to show how ineffective the "routine" is. Only one of 9 got a block, if in fact it was actually grabbed. The far left phone looks like it froze up?

I'm writing this off now and 100% sure it's not the cause of no blocks available.

Last night ZERO blocks at 10pm for me. Not sure what everyone else saw but no "open blocks button" for me.

Hows are things in Doral detstoob.....any luck grabbing blocks or seeing many open blocks?


----------



## detsoob

Last time I worked was Friday. No blocks were thrown on Saturday or Sunday at 10pm.
I don't know about during the day because I check sometimes but seldom.


----------



## limepro

Sweitzeram said:


> Here's a hint... Make your screen go to sleep after 1 second of inactivity and then tell it to automatically unlock when it thinks it's not in your pocket using the proximity sensor.


Shortest time is 15 seconds.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

detsoob said:


> Last time I worked was Friday. No blocks were thrown on Saturday or Sunday at 10pm.
> I don't know about during the day because I check sometimes but seldom.


 Same at the gardens...although 1 block was released for saturday and like I said ZERO last night!

I think i've figure out why we can't get blocks, and I feel like a super G just saying it out loud....but the reason we aren't getting blocks is.....hold on....here it comes......THERE ARE NO BLOCKS!

I'm not sure if I feel real smart or real stupid!


----------



## limepro

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Same at the gardens...although 1 block was released for saturday and like I said ZERO last night!
> 
> I think i've figure out why we can't get blocks, and I feel like a super G just saying it out loud....but the reason we aren't getting blocks is.....hold on....here it comes......THERE ARE NO BLOCKS!
> 
> I'm not sure if I feel real smart or real stupid!


Part of it is the 500 people they on boarded for the holiday season. They are loading them up with scheduled blocks so they know what to expect when it gets busy they are familiar with the app, the other part is it just hasn't been as busy but will pick up soon.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

limepro said:


> Part of it is the 500 people they on boarded for the holiday season. They are loading them up with scheduled blocks so they know what to expect when it gets busy they are familiar with the app, the other part is it just hasn't been as busy but will pick up soon.


 And I've been saying that all along. Onboarding, white vans and slow. I think this is an important time for flex because amazon needs to be ramped up BEFORE the season starts in a few weeks.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Last night ZERO blocks at 10pm for me. Not sure what everyone else saw but no "open blocks button" for me.


Yep, nothing last night.


----------



## limepro

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> And I've been saying that all along. Onboarding, white vans and slow. I think this is an important time for flex because amazon needs to be ramped up BEFORE the season starts in a few weeks.


I'm on prime now side so no white vans but it has been the same on both sides.


----------



## aeiou_-

limepro said:


> Part of it is the 500 people they on boarded for the holiday season. They are loading them up with scheduled blocks so they know what to expect when it gets busy they are familiar with the app, the other part is it just hasn't been as busy but will pick up soon.


Great point! I hadn't even thought about automatically assigned shifts.


----------



## Sweitzeram

limepro said:


> Shortest time is 15 seconds.


There's apps that shorten that. Without rooting your phone.


----------



## limepro

Sweitzeram said:


> There's apps that shorten that. Without rooting your phone.


Just tried it and the app no longer refreshes when the screen is activated again, seems like they disabled that and using the calendar trick has been severely slowed.


----------



## Sweitzeram

limepro said:


> Just tried it and the app no longer refreshes when the screen is activated again, seems like they disabled that and using the calendar trick has been severely slowed.


That's strange. I don't have either of those issues.


----------



## limepro

Sweitzeram said:


> That's strange. I don't have either of those issues.


Which app version are you running? I noticed the power button not working 99% of the time after the latest update and the calendar needing a few seconds between switches to work a few updates ago.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> Which app version are you running? I noticed the power button not working 99% of the time after the latest update and the calendar needing a few seconds between switches to work a few updates ago.


The calendar is always slow for me so I downloaded a clock with seconds and I always click at 00:00:59 to make on time. I tried the power button trick but did not liked it it is much hassles and eats up lots of battery BTW I am on 3.0.3921


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Was able to grab a 10:30 block for today at the 10pm grab. Only 2 blocks released. Was hoping it was a "sign" but now I realize it's Trick or treat day and probably why not much competition!!? 

Any of you broward guys know when trick or treat starts? Tried to find some general times but was hard to find. 
Might drop it as I can see a block running real long if I run into trick or treaters!


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Was able to grab a 10:30 block for today at the 10pm grab. Only 2 blocks released. Was hoping it was a "sign" but now I realize it's Trick or treat day and probably why not much competition!!?
> 
> Any of you broward guys know when trick or treat starts? Tried to find some general times but was hard to find.
> Might drop it as I can see a block running real long if I run into trick or treaters!


Did you keep the block? I saw an 11:30 while fishing this morning but it was only a 3 hr block. What's up with that?


----------



## Dreadth

There was not a lot of work today. Amazon threw out 3 shifts at 11 separately . 1st was 4 hours, 2nd was 3 hours and last one was 2 hours. I knew it was going to be bad routes since they had them made in the last second. Don't get me wrong, I tried to get them. But other people were quick.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> Did you keep the block? I saw an 11:30 while fishing this morning but it was only a 3 hr block. What's up with that?


 Yeh.....I kept it. Very light loads today. Mine was 15 pkgs to weston and everyone else 15-20. Looked like they split the routes because they overbooked and not too many packages left in warehouse. 
Looks like it was a "bone" they threw me to keep me in the system.

Done by 12:30 so glad I kept it.

Doesn't look too promising I have to say and the bullshit of not letting us in the parking lot is beyond dumb! I had to freakin' ask "permission" to use the bathroom!!!??

Somethings up, just can't put my finger on it......


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh.....I kept it. Very light loads today. Mine was 15 pkgs to weston and everyone else 15-20. Looked like they split the routes because they overbooked and not too many packages left in warehouse.
> Looks like it was a "bone" they threw me to keep me in the system.
> 
> Done by 12:30 so glad I kept it.
> 
> Doesn't look too promising I have to say and the bullshit of not letting us in the parking lot is beyond dumb! I had to freakin' ask "permission" to use the bathroom!!!??
> 
> Somethings up, just can't put my finger on it......


Agree 100%.....

Did a 10:30AM this morning and light load as stated. Something defitnely doesn't feel good over there and I suggest any and everyone find something more stable
Peace


----------



## TBone

I'm not sure what makes me angrier. This app or the hoe I reported to Amazon for taking blocks she never planned to work then coordinating drop times with their friends on FB. Normally, I wouldn't have reported her but her comments angered me. I'm assuming Amazon deactivated her because I have never seen her again.


----------



## UTX1

TBone said:


> I'm not sure what makes me angrier. This app or the hoe I reported to Amazon for taking blocks she never planned to work then coordinating drop times with their friends on FB. Normally, I wouldn't have reported her but her comments angered me. I'm assuming Amazon deactivated her because I have never seen her again.


You know, someone once told me: There's no hoe like an Ohio hoe.
It was a native american who came from Utah...I think Navajo.
They hitch hiked here...took odd jobs....it was a long row to hoe.
That's all she wrote....no mo'


----------



## Sweitzeram

Your so called friend is an idiot then... I also call bs because these phones are not picking up blocks... You can do this same thing with 2 apps downloadable by anyone without rooting your phone.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

hpdriver said:


> It's evolution. Smart people will live. The rest will keep snitching around complaining they never got blocks. EVOLVE PEOPLE. EVOLVE.
> 
> Amazon is not your mom or dad that will listen to your complaints. They actually want people to deliver packages and don't care how people fight for blocks.
> 
> Macros are not manipulating the app and they have been around for a while. Better than going blind looking for blocks. Many of you independent contractors do not even have vision insurance to fix that. You need a new job if you do not have a macro app right now. I know someone who sells these phones for 2grand apiece. Worth it with the weekly returns. And he only sells it to 4 poeple per market to keep the game even.
> 
> Happy refreshing!


 Well you have the balls let's hope you can take the heat!!?? 
I'm not sure I believe you.....yet. Here's the problem, if it's a macro you don't need to buy a special phone for it, should run on any phone or at least a rooted phone with a stealth app.
$2k is pretty steep price. And what happens when it doesn't work as when amazon changes something? Would need to be able to update it or download new macro?
You would have to work a month of blocks to pay it off.
We've all seen it in action. The results aren't impressive enough to warrant $2k.

Maybe you can explain why you have to buy the phone?


----------



## Sweitzeram

Prove me wrong and take a picture of your earnings section in the app and a sign with your name next to your phone. Seeing how you bought a hacked phone you have 2 and this shouldn't be a problem .


----------



## FlexDriver

Sweitzeram said:


> Your so called friend is an idiot then... I also call bs because these phones are not picking up blocks... You can do this same thing with 2 apps downloadable by anyone without rooting your phone.


I beg to disagree sir, his friend is not an idiot he is, who believes him!


----------



## Sweitzeram

Or better yet post an anonymous video of it actually picking up blocks


----------



## Sweitzeram

Well if he really does have this ability to automatically pick up blocks he's an idiot for only selling it to 4 people per market is what I was getting at.


----------



## Sweitzeram

I smell a troll.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Sweitzeram said:


> Well if he really does have this ability to automatically pick up blocks he's an idiot for only selling it to 4 people per market is what I was getting at.


 Well 4 x 2k = 8k x 20 markets $160k...........hmmmmm...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Sweitzeram said:


> I smell a troll.


 Probably right.........wouldn't make sense to post out her and give up the goods.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Yeah that would be great money... Imagine what it could be though... If it's in fact true . . So this hacker has morals on how much money he can make? Come on...


----------



## Sweitzeram

I'd unload it to everyone I could and call it quits. . . Just tripling the amount of people is retirement money.


----------



## Sweitzeram

hpdriver said:


> What if I am smart and looking for buyers here and not trolling. Lol. You guys aren't even smart enough to figure this out. I rest my case. You have been warned to look for new jobs.


LOL OK.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

hpdriver said:


> What if I am smart and looking for buyers here and not trolling. Lol. You guys aren't even smart enough to figure this out. I rest my case. You have been warned to look for new jobs.


 Then answer my questions......
As well explain why there are 9 phones in the video that shows the script in action?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

hpdriver said:


> What if I am smart and looking for buyers here and not trolling. Lol. You guys aren't even smart enough to figure this out. I rest my case. You have been warned to look for new jobs.


 It ain't that good......... again, we've all seen it in action!


----------



## Sweitzeram

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Then answer my questions......
> As well explain why there are 9 phones in the video that shows the script in action?


I did. . None of those phones are automatically picking up a block. They are locking and unlocking the phone which automatically refreshes the app. You can download normal apps from the Google store to reduce your screen timeout to 1 second and then automatically unlock the phone right away. This is not a hack.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Sweitzeram said:


> I did. . None of those phones are automatically picking up a block. They are locking and unlocking the phone which automatically refreshes the app. You can download normal apps from the Google store to reduce your screen timeout to 1 second and then automatically unlock the phone right away. This is not a hack.


 I want hpdriver to explain the other questions I asked him about why you have to buy a phone, updating etc....
If it's just a refresh routine or as you're saying unlocking then it's not worth $100 let alone $2k.

You're right, none of those phones actually picks up a block, but let's face it, they never would at 10:45pm as we all know. 
So, I still think there is an app out there that automates the refresh and picks up the blocks. It has yet to be proven though. 
Think about it, it wouldn't work to simply just refresh the app.....you would still have to interact with the flex app to grab the block but if the
automated refresh is still active you won't be able to do that, the app will keep refreshing.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

hpdriver said:


> Change the name of the thread to 'problem solving software ' please. The term hacking offends me.


 None of us give a rat's ass if you're offended. If you're a hacker you'll need a stronger backbone!


----------



## Sweitzeram

hpdriver said:


> Ok. It was great meeting you. Next in line please. I got a ton of customers to attend right now.


OK buddy. Good luck .


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

hpdriver said:


> Ok. It was great meeting you. Next in line please. I got a ton of customers to attend right now.


 Obviously you're not paying close attention. When you have interest you start the hard sell! 
You've got nothing dude, we're just chasing our tails here.


----------



## Sweitzeram

hpdriver said:


> Pm me when you have 4 drivers in your city ready to pay 2grand each. Too much information to digest. I will demo it personally. Not dumb enough to post videos of my app like those guys did. No down payment straight cash.
> 
> It's not a hack lol. Hackers do bad things. I save your eyes and a lot of time. Imagine paying 50grand for a Mercedes that automatically hits brakes when you are headed for an accident. It's called automation and not hacking. Automating the things in life that you repeatedly do. Quality has a price. You pay it or you drive a Ford focus. I hope you get the analogy.
> 
> As a matter of fact, be honest and let me know if you have spent more than 60hours a week looking for 30 hours of work. The automation lets you relax on your couch and it does the work for you. People making 1k a week, it's a no-brainer.
> 
> I am not a good salesman. Or am I? I need feedback guys. And I need cash before 4 others from your city pay it. You are this close to the finish line. Cross it before 4 others do.


Nope . . Never have. Calling out your bs... I'll provide the same automation hack for free to anyone who messages me. Your "hack" has no value. Show me some proof that it does more than just automate screen refreshes and I'll be the first to apologize.


----------



## Sweitzeram

hpdriver said:


> It's easier to sell at the warehouse lol. You have my id. The messages will be gone in 5..4..3..2..


LOL OK.


----------



## biwondabi1

Wow, interesting thread here. 
Upon watching the video, it doesn't seem like anybody could really use this "hack" for any practical purpose. If it can't grab a block, then what's the point? Also, I highly doubt that the reason people "can't get blocks" is because of any other reason than over-hiring from Amazon.


----------



## d0n

Lol, getting hacked in the most ridiculous of ways, a skid's 3 minute script.


----------



## KILLERST

I do think that the script in video can pick up block. It does click on location of "Update My Availability" 2-3 times and that's part of the chain action of grabbing a block. The complete one is: 1 click above "Update My Availability" button (this click is invisible unless there's a "Schedule Open Block" button, 2 clicks at "Update My Availability" (or 3 clicks to make sure), then, refresh/get back to home.


----------



## uberbomber

KILLERST said:


> I do think that the script in video can pick up block. It does click on location of "Update My Availability" 2-3 times and that's part of the chain action of grabbing a block. The complete one is: 1 click above "Update My Availability" button (this click is invisible unless there's a "Schedule Open Block" button, 2 clicks at "Update My Availability" (or 3 clicks to make sure), then, refresh/get back to home.


Oh, you're so close...


----------



## Dreadth

To me, it slows down the servers or application for somebody to pick up a shift


----------



## FlexDriver

Dreadth said:


> To me, it slows down the servers or application for somebody to pick up a shift


Just scripts are not that capable of slowing down "Amazon" servers


----------



## Dreadth

Your absolutely right. Theres just more to this...


----------



## silentguy

You can automate the refreshes by using screen touch macro software. You can even get it to grab a block. The problem is you still need to look if it's a block you want. So It doesn't really help much.


----------



## FlexDriver

hpdriver said:


> A man came to your town.
> A man sold his app to 20 drivers.
> A man is rich.
> A man doesn't sell to snitches. A man knows who snitch.
> A man has another job. A man doesn't care if he's fired. A man is ruthless.
> A man is happy. Amazon is happy it's packages got out on time.
> Good luck. Amazon warehouses are hiring at 12.25 an hour


*A troll man came to this forum. 
A cheat man try to cheat poor drivers. 
A crook man becomes rich. 
A man has another job of cheating others. A lazy man doesn't care if he's fired. 
A fraud man is happy. Amazon is happy it's packages got out on time. 
Good luck. Amazon warehouses are hiring at 12.25 an hour work hard with integrity and help people. Don't cheat!*

Here we go again!!!


----------

